# Drop trap



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone have problems with rollers getting out through the drop trap I lost 3 so far they get out somehow.


----------



## dublin/richie (Apr 15, 2010)

i am having the same problem they are jumping them.i might go back to stall traps


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

your drop openings may be too big or you don't have enough of an angle on the trap to keep them from being able grab hold of the footing at the front of the entrance.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just measured them one is 5" one is 41/2"the rest are 43/4" to far I think.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Your openings are good for medium to large homers but they are too big for smaller sized homers and rollers. You can add an over hang on the inside of the drop trap that will for sure keep them from getting out. It will create a steeper angle making it harder for them to grab hold of the front entrance footing.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Goldenboy55*



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Your openings are good for medium to large homers but they are too big for smaller sized homers and rollers. You can add an over hang on the inside of the drop trap that will for sure keep them from getting out. It will create a steeper angle making it harder for them to grab hold of the front entrance footing.


I plan on making drop traps this week. Are you saying replace the dowel dividers with plywood creating a "tunnel" for the birds to drop thru or just add the over hang on the inside?


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

That is what my plan is. To make stalls with the walls being thin but longer then the floor so they stick out on the inside not allowing a bird to fly up and get to the floor to land. Or some type of a funnel like they use for quail recall pens.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, replace the dowels with plywood creating tunnels and hang over the inside.


----------



## dublin/richie (Apr 15, 2010)

will try this 2 ty


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

I went back to bobs myself, the pigeons do figure it out just as easily and unless you are racing where time is of the essance its a good trap system thats been around forever


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

But with the Bobs I get birds that just stand there and push on them a little then give up. I had one bird that was out for 3 days before it went back through the Bobs, And the only reason it did was I walked up to it and it got scared.. They do learn but it takes a lot longer.

I even had one fly up and get out of the Bob backward, I watched it try to land when another pushed it off its perch, It tried to grab the bob and was hanging sideways on it, Its tails lifted some of the bobs and it backed out right through them.

I guess no system is perfect, Still learning and trying to figure what is the easiest to get your birds back in safe.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I saw on the net somewhere that a guy put 4" plastic drain pipe 45 degrees ells for his trap. If you could get them to go in them there's no way they could get back out.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I would think they would be afraid to enter a solid pipe. Maybe not?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I may try it


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the same problam
with Bobs, the birds push and push, and then they go threw.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Anyone have a print with dimensions for a drop trap on it?


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

I use just a door and seems to work great! I use a drop trap to the aviairy and then 1 back to the loft. They have no problem with it but haven't hooked up the clock yet to see how it works. Here are some pics but not finished in the pics.
Jack
View attachment 15843


View attachment 15844


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Jack are those boxes in the back for bees?! I just now notcied that and on your avatar as well. I've seen your avatar many times and I just now noticed that they look like bee hive boxes. 

How about some honey samples!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Honey*

Yes-Lots of Bees. Send me an address. I'll send you some. I am extracting some Orange Honey from Orange Cove, Ca. as we speek. The birds also get a little Lancaster-Used to ride motorcycles at quarts hill years ago middle of town now I am sure.
Jack


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Are those traps fixed? Or can you close or open them fully?
Nice big loft is it a 14 footer?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

That's going to be a great loft can you show closer pics of the trap and the inside PLEASE Gary


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Trap pics!*

View attachment 15850


View attachment 15851


View attachment 15852


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Next*

View attachment 15853


View attachment 15854


So far so good but haven't tried the clock yet.
Jack


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for those Pics!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Traps*

Not sure if I helped with the pics. The traps seem to be a good deal for me-I am sure others have better ideas but I like to KISS (Keep it simple stupid) I like what I have-LOL-
Jack


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

your loft is looking awesome and the drop trap looks great too  as for your bees just curious if you have the same problem we do here on the east coast with losing whole hives to disease or parasites ,its really depressing as I love honey and bees as well


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Bees*

As for the Bees, Yea we lose some. You have to really be on top of them.Always filling up dead equipment but there is a time of year you can't do that and get them to survive winter. Queens seem to be a problem-They just don't last.
Jack


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Considering my line of work, I have heard lots of problems for people keeping bees but I get TONS of calls about wild hives and swarms in the spring and fall time. Just curious if you think the die offs are more related to hives that are 'domesticated' for lack of a better term, or is it an overall phenomenon? I know its awful hard to try to get an estimate on the wild population so I figured a lot of the information out there is provided by bee keepers but I do not know that for sure.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you think this modification to my trap will work.I don't see how they can get through now. I will be turned over.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I would think that would keep them from landing and crawling out. Unless it is thick enough for them to grab hold with their feet


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Just a thought*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Do you think this modification to my trap will work.I don't see how they can get through now. I will be turned over.


Just looking at the image I would move the 2 outside boards all the way to the edge...looks like a 3/4" gap on each side you could use there..and then evenly space the remaining 3 boards. But if its already painted I don't know if the added 1 1/2" is worth the effort. How wide of an opening is each drop?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

They are 4 " apart. I will post a pic after I install it tomorrow.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I saw on the net somewhere that a guy put 4" plastic drain pipe 45 degrees ells for his trap. If you could get them to go in them there's no way they could get back out.


I actually read about that also. I saw elsewhere on the net that a woman had used 3" PVC pipe cut at a 45 degree angle as a trap. I was thinking of doing that as I have rollers that are fairly small.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

ptras said:


> I actually read about that also. I saw elsewhere on the net that a woman had used 3" PVC pipe cut at a 45 degree angle as a trap. I was thinking of doing that as I have rollers that are fairly small.


can you give us a link on the PVC pipe ? Would like to see that...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

eyespyer said:


> can you give us a link on the PVC pipe ? Would like to see that...


Sorry, but I just remembered someone mentioning it when I was reading this thread. If I come across it again, I'll post it to this link.


----------

